# 8-10 Babies Needing Homes in Hillsborough FL



## henrysmom (Sep 13, 2013)

I bred my female agouti in anticipation of one litter. Well she showed no signs of being pregnant and I didn't realize she gave birth till maybe 2 days later, thus she had a surprise second litter 24 days later. I plan on keeping 2 from 1st litter, and 2-3 from current litter. So there are 2 currently ready for homes, both girls, and then there will be 7-8 available in a few weeks. Dad is silvered black with white belly. Both have really good temperaments. I am located in Brandon, FL and can meet in any of the surrounding towns. I will post pictures today, just wanted to put this up. Im afraid craigslist "adopters" would just take them for snake food, and I'm not asking for a rehoming fee or anything, just want them to go to a rat loving home. 
Kim


----------



## henrysmom (Sep 13, 2013)

1. Boys
2&3. Girl 1
4&5. Girl 2
6. Girls


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm sorry, but we don't condone intentional breeding on this forum, you can't advertise them here.


----------

